# relative rigidity



## PEin2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

How to calculate cantilever relative rigidity for a shear wall? H/D ratio is known. I know it is in Lindeburg 8th edition, but has disappeared from 9th edition. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think this kind of stuff is in Lindeburg, it's pretty advanced for the Civil (national) exam.

Let's let H/D=A.

For a cantilever the relative rigidity is: 4(A^3)+ 3A

For a fixed-fixed shear wall the relative rigidity is: A^3 + 3A.

I hope this helps!


----------



## McEngr (Oct 18, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> I don't think this kind of stuff is in Lindeburg, it's pretty advanced for the Civil (national) exam.
> Let's let H/D=A.
> 
> For a cantilever the relative rigidity is: 4(A^3)+ 3A
> ...


You can also get this from your steel book in the beam diagrams if you know structural mechanics well enough to trick it...


----------



## TheSerg (Dec 28, 2010)

McEngr said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this kind of stuff is in Lindeburg, it's pretty advanced for the Civil (national) exam.
> ...


Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook, 6th Ed has them for cantilever and fixed piers.


----------

